# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 errors?!



## coaubry (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, so I just upgraded from Vista Home Premium 32-bit to Windows 7 Pro 64-bit. I'm trying to reinstall MW2 from Steam and after it's all downloaded I can't play. When single player launches, a black screen comes up with the cursor (which is unresponsive) dead center in the screen. You can ctrl+alt+del out and the error message is: Couldn't load image 'server_hardware_unknown.' Same thing happens in multiplayer, but the error message is 'Couldn't load image voice_off.' What's going on and how can I fix it?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Updated GPU drivers? DirectX updated?


----------

